# spooky words for ....



## halloweenlover69 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am having mini eclairs for the Halloween party and I was wondering if anyone has a spooky name for them?

Thanks


----------



## halloweenlover69 (Sep 29, 2009)

*or cream puffs*

or how about for cream puffs? They have regular or chocolate covered ones?

Thanks


----------



## hansky84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I don't have anything brilliant off the top of my head, but you may have taken care of it in your thread title: what about "spook-e-clairs"?

Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I would turn the mini eclairs or cream puffs into bugs. I would add mini chocolate chips for eyes and add black licorice laces for legs. And I would figure out a way to turn the white filling red so when my guests took a bite it oozed blood. 


Or just figure out a way to turn the white filling red and call them blood sandwiches (eclairs) or blood drops (cream puffs).

I will post some more ideas once I think of them.... this isn't my best work.... I swear!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

spook-e-clairs with ghost filling


I love the spook-e-clairs idea hansky84.


----------



## hansky84 (Sep 23, 2009)

propmistress said:


> spook-e-clairs with ghost filling
> 
> 
> I love the spook-e-clairs idea hansky84.


Thanks! I didn't even think about mentioning the filling. Yours works well.

Another alternative: Spook-e-clairs with SCREAM filling.

Hehe, this is fun!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

or rearrage the words 
Ghost filled spook-e-clairs
Scream filled spook-e-clairs
Ground Bone filled spook-e-clairs


And I had another idea (insert lightbulb graphic here) 
cover your eclairs or cream puffs in powdered sugar and call them mummies, or mummy's bones, or mummy's fingers


P.S. hehehehehe... sCREAM filling..... I just got that.... good one!


----------



## halloweenlover69 (Sep 29, 2009)

I love it!!!!! Thanks everyone I knew I could count on you!


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Eek-claires! Scream puffs!


----------

